# Cass Lake Bass - when & where??



## Foxthorn (Jan 26, 2005)

Catch and release for Bass on Cass lake is open - and since it's close to where I live I wanted to give it a try.

Can someone recommend where to find them this early? Should I wait for a particular water temp before I bother?

Thanks!!


----------



## bivenser (Dec 1, 2000)

Has anyone fished Cass this early? I also would like to know if it would be worth it to try and get out soon, like this weekend. I don't want you secret spot and your hottest lure, just a nod that some decent fishing can be found if I work at.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

There are a few "select" areas this time of year as I grew up on that lake. Isolated weed beds near drop-offs (not in the Dodge Park bay) and countdown Rapalas for smallies


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

when do the bass get on the nests in Cass Lake?


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

If memory serves...it was late April and into May. There are large gravel beds on the north shore about where Dow Ridge Rd (check Mapquest) would be on the shore. There are very steep drop-offs there as well very good crappie jigging. Another point of interest is in mid to late May, Cass has as an unbelievable Carp run. We used to bow-fish for them. They run the gravel shores in huge packs of 10-20 fish. My family used to have parties on the Lake on Memorial Day weekend and we would go in the very early am (before boaters) bow-fishing.


----------



## Foxthorn (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks like Dow Ridge Road is on the south side off of Commerce Road. So, is the area you are talking about on the south end or is near a different road?

Thanks!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i had one of my best days on cass in the cove right out from the launch and towards the main lake. i was using a smithwick suspending rogue Gary Roach signature series in chartreuse and white. caught 12 largemouth with one well over 4 pounds. 

other than that, just check out the breaklines and fish slow with minnow style hardbaits or soft jerkbaits texas rigged with very little weight.

good luck.....


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

Foxthorn said:


> Looks like Dow Ridge Road is on the south side off of Commerce Road. So, is the area you are talking about on the south end or is near a different road?
> 
> Thanks!


The area in the lake I'm talking about is Due North of Dow Ridge 100-200 yards off shore. There are depth maps all over the web for Cass.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Sorry, I can't help much on Cass. I haven't spent much time there (1/2 a trip there one day.)

Pontiac is pretty close right on down the road as well, and that has been pretty good for me the last few years. I spent about 2 hours there on Friday and 5 on Saturday. Both pretty darn good days. Lots of largemouth and ~5-6 pike. 

Water on the west side of the lake is warmer and more stained. You'll find more active fish on that side.


----------



## Carolina Chip (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is a good link!

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/s/f_map_MI_Cass_Lake.html

Great Day!

Chip


----------

